# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few pics of my boy, we sighted in his scope on his 22
Pics from this past weekend up at Mud Creek in Jacksonville for the 9th Annual Crawfish ride


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few more pics from the ride:cheers:


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

kick [email protected]# pics Hotrod


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Heck on wheels
2. The pups
3. Moms quilting handiwork


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Just keep 10.....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Just keep 10.....


YOU'RE KILLING ALL THE TROUT!!!!!!

LOL! Nice! :cheers:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Top of Cameron park yesterday evening.


----------



## bbxsbs (May 21, 2004)

*Attended services in Arlington last Friday...beautiful and somber place to visit...*


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My fishing partner....


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

top of the morning to ya


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

*A couple from Costa Rica*

Had a blast!


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Made a trip to the Hill Country State Natural Area last weekend to do some hiking. Definitely a change in topography from Houston! It was 88 and sunny, with some awesome views.
1) Lots of yucca
2) Made it to the 2nd highest point in the park
3) View from the top
4) Much earned beer afterward in Bandera


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

This is called soft roe. So we know fish roe as caviar. This is from the male fish. Sperm sacks really. I did not eat this.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

We just got back from our annual trip to shoot doves in Argentina, and this time we did a first.... went fishing in the river before the afternoon dove shoot. It was a really cool experience. We caught several pirana, dorado, catfish, and some really nasty eels. Here are a couple pictures of the Los Ombues lodge as well. It is a really nice place.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Rio got a girlfriend......this is lil wolf


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Swapped out the handguard on my carbine AR15. I hope Nancy Pelosi is crying somewhere



Crawfish boil for a few people. Really more of an appetizer. They weren't big and they were expensive little bastards



Shooting steel at PSC last week.



My 10 year old on my Rifle length AR15


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Rough day at work. Kiddo and new pup. Fresh power for the boat.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Stumbled across some pix of "The Greatest Man Ever Born On This Earth"...my old Dad...yesterday. Down on the Bay of Campeche in the Yucatan probably 75 years ago. He and his buddies would pile into those old Packards and drive ANYWHERE they heard there was some great fishing or bird hunting...and it was probably a helluva drive from Houston to Aguada...

Lordy...I still miss that old Gent....


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Tortuga those are some great pictures!! Good family treasures to keep for years to come.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool pictures Tortuga.... You look just like your dad!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Became a brand new paw paw this past Monday to a new grand daughter. Was a great start to this week. 









Happy Nana too!









Happy Mom and Dad









Happy grand daughter!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

He got him a keeper!
Foggy on the beach last Sunday
Beach cruiser. Literally.
What are they looking for?
Dad! Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> He got him a keeper!
> Foggy on the beach last Sunday
> Beach cruiser. Literally.
> What are they looking for?
> Dad! Go home, you're drunk.


is that good ol' rusty in the last pic?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.. Guess I better not leave out my Mom... She was a 'gamer'...up to anything Dad wanted to do.. Good lookin' woman too. Used to be a model at the old Sakowitz store downtown before they got hitched..and she started squirting out things like me and my bro.....


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Family hog hunt success!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

Couple from Quail season


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Their beggin for some Girls Scout cookies...
Trip to Nasa


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Few from my last time home.

Cold slow goose hunt.

2 bands in 9 birds is some pretty low odds. Luckily for me I got one of them (I might have shot both, but who knows).

A pretty good goose hunt.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure felt good getting some fresh Feech on the table.. 

Klever Looking good and cooled off at age 70 Birthday Today

Fresh Webbles n Plantains.

Bone in center cut pork lion with an extra special rub with a mango orange lime salsa.

Less than $3.33 a serving

Caribbean rubbed prime rib. Prime rib stew.

Lemon caper tomato parsley sauce and some polish ce veee che

Fresh Tequila - Blue Agave- Citrus glazed Redfeech sided with a Pecan toasted Rice

Redfeech Provencal Bouillabaisse 

RedFeech Throats rubbed the right way, then a coat of my steak/cocktail sauce then topped with the Don Julio Citrus Orange glaze from a few days ago.


----------



## HOFF1 (Feb 4, 2014)

*started with*

started with a kid shooting a .22. so heres mine


----------



## HOFF1 (Feb 4, 2014)

loves gigging


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Lilly's growing like a weed! Shes already 4 months. Where has the time gone.

I got her started early bass fishin at 2 weeks old. The next 2 pictures are a couple recent pics.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

New addition coming in October








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife and I 12 years ago poolside on the island, before I got into the car business and gained 70lbs, and still had some hair...lol!!

My wife and our grandkids; my wife hasn't changed @ all, still as beautiful as the day I first met her!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt Dave is going to make someone a great wife!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mrschasintail said:


> Capt Dave is going to make someone a great wife!


Ive offered my hand in marrage already a few times....lol

my food doesn't look the same as his.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

pork. Older pics, but i now need to fire up the smoker again.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Shed 70 lbs. and take her on a date.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

apbubba said:


> Shed 70 lbs. and take her on a date.


 LOL!! I was exaggerating on the 70lbs. silly, prolly more like 20lbs!!:slimer:


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

DCAVA said:


> LOL!! I was exaggerating on the 70lbs. silly, prolly more like 20lbs!!:slimer:










Yep! Sure! Took me two years to lose 120lbs. Lose Twenty and ask her out for a date.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok maybe 23lbs to be exact......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> Capt Dave is going to make someone a great wife!


 Well, If Mr Chasintail is chasing other tail, count me in...



24Buds said:


> Ive offered my hand in marrage already a few times....lol .
> 
> my food doesn't look the same as his.


 .Not a switch hitter mon.. Do you have a sister ? And dont play dress up.. lol


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Well, If Mr Chasintail is chasing other tail, count me in...
> 
> .Not a switch hitter mon.. Do you have a sister ? And dont play dress up.. lol


 Lol! Yea I guess it don't hurt to ask!:cheers:


----------

